
Free Book: Clean Architectures in Python - thedigicat
[I posted the original news here on HN on Christmas, so I hope this doesn&#x27;t feel like I&#x27;m flooding the site with self-advertisement]<p>On Christmas 2018 I published on Leanpub a free book, &quot;Clean Architectures in Python&quot;. It&#x27;s a humble attempt to organise and expand some posts I published on my blog in the last years.<p>You can find it here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;clean-architectures-in-python<p>It has already been downloaded by 7,300 people and some of them were kind enough to support me with money. It already went through 7 minor revisions thanks to the help of some readers who spotted typos and errors (revision 8 is in the works). I want to say thanks to everyone who downloaded and read it. It&#x27;s really good to know that some people find it helpful for their career.<p>The book is divided in two parts, this is a brief overview of the table of contents<p>* Part 1 - Tools<p>- Chapter 1: Introduction to TDD<p>- Chapter 2: On unit testing<p>- Chapter 3: Mocks<p>* Part 2 - The clean architecture<p>- Chapter 1: Components of a clean architecture<p>- Chapter 2: A basic example<p>- Chapter 3: Error management<p>- Chapter 4: Database repositories<p>Some highlights:<p>- The book is written with beginners in mind<p>- It contains 3 full projects, two small ones to introduce TDD and mocks, a bigger one to describe the clean architecture approach<p>- Each project is explained step-by-step, and each step is linked to a tag in a companion repository on GitHub<p>The book is free, but if you want to contribute with money I will definitely appreciate the help. My target however is to encourage the discussion about software architectures, both in the Python community and outside it.<p>I hope you will enjoy the book! Please spread the news on your favourite social network and thanks for downloading it.
======
Phithagoras
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good Show HN.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
thedigicat
Thanks for the suggestion. Actually the rules say "Show HN is for something
you've made that other people can play with." so I didn't feel very sure about
it.

